# Written at the age of 14



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 12, 2007)

The Hidden Life

Gleanings from the journal of Whitmore Winslow 
written at the age of 14.

His journal, which was previously unknown to his family, 
was found among his papers after his unexpected death, 
at the age of 21. He died in 1856, and was the son of
Octavius Winslow.



How frail the thread!
How short is time, and what a small portion 
is allotted to man to prepare for another world! 

And yet how careless is he of that time! 

How frail the thread upon which life hangs!

A few hours' illness may carry him away into 
a world of endless happiness or of endless woe!



What a vain world it is! 
What a fallen creature is man! 

Day by day calls forth more hidden depravity 
of his heart; and yet his whole affections are 
set upon the very object which is fostering 
and encouraging that depravity. 

His great ambition is to win the approbation 
of the world; a world that slew the King of kings;
a world full of sin and sorrow, the medium by 
which Satan endeavors to blind the eyes of the 
children of men. 

And yet, after all, what a vain world it is! 

It promises much, but realizes nothing. 

The more we expect pleasure, the more are we 
disappointed in it. 

Oh, what would man be, if instead of seeking 
the friendship and the love of a dying world, he 
would seek that of Jehovah! 

And yet how prone are we to lament when we 
are frowned upon by the world. If we did not 
seek its smiles, we would not mind its frowns. 

But the more we are delighted at the world's 
praise, the more are we discomforted and made 
unhappy by its disapprobation. 

But take the world as a whole; what is it? 
A speck in the universe; a ball floating in 
the air, surrounded by other worlds greater 
and more magnificent than itself. 

Shall we love the world which hated and scorned, 
and ultimately slew our loved Redeemer?


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 12, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> The Hidden Life Gleanings from the journal of Whitmore Winslow written at the age of 14.



Dear James,

Do you know if Whitmore was family from Octavius, Mary Winslow ?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jul 12, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Dear James,
> 
> Do you know if Whitmore was family from Octavius, Mary Winslow ?



he was the son of Octavius Winslow dear brother. It looks as if the young man has his head on right. Died at the age of 21.


----------

